# Belly Boot "flicken"



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. April 2016)

Hallo, #h

Hier irgend wer nen Plan wie ich meine Tube (Schlauch) vom Belly Boot repariere 
ist eine Naht kaputt (ca.5cm) und ich weiß nicht mit welchen Kleber man das Kleben kann
ist so eine Art Schlauchboot Material. 
Bin grade auf den Geschmack gekommen und nun ist das Teil platt...

Danke Michi


----------



## Daxy78 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Welche Belly hast du denn...?

*UHU Weich +PVC 

*http://www.amazon.de/UHU-Spezialkleber-weiche-Kunststoffe-46655/dp/B000WH0NRG


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Danke, 

Meins ist ein Nachbau vom  Illex 
eine NoName Marke aber sehr schönes Teil und
auch sehr stabiel und schnell ! 

falls ich das nicht hin bekomme weiß ich nicht mal was eine neue Tube kostet bzw. wo ich die bekomme hab schon mal versucht was zu finden |uhoh: 

Zur Not kommt da Bauschaum rein


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Kommt der Nachbau aus China? Wollte mir auch ein Belly dort bestellen. Aber wenn die Qualität doch nicht so toll ist, was ich schon vermutet hatte, werde ich dort nichts ordern.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Ost Wurm_würd ich bei meinem nicht sagen die Tubes (das was kaputt ist sind mega fett und stabil) das ander ist topp verarbeitet 
leider ich die Naht kaputt ein Miniloch und ich hab Sie aufgetrennt und wollte Sie halt neu verkleben aber das Material läßt sich nicht kleben ... denke es Liegt imo. am Kleber #t


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (14. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Tach  lütt

Tear aid ist das zauberklebeband werden sogar wasserfesten mit geklebt. Kann nur nicht sagen ob das an der naht geht Anleitung bei YouTube 

Grüße aus dem norden :m


----------



## dreampike (15. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Hallo Michi, 

Äh was meinst Du mit Naht? Ein Schlauch ist in der Regel nicht genäht, sondern geschweisst. Und die Qualität oder Stabilität eines Schlauches stellt sich eben gerade an den geschweissten Kanten heraus... manchmal sind die Schweißkanten extrem knapp oder es wurde zu heiß geschweißt und das Material ist an den Kanten sehr dünn. Habe ich das richtig gelesen, du hast ein kleines Loch größer gemacht, um es zu verkleben??? Interessante Methode...

Aber das ist einem Freund von mir auch einige Male passiert, allerdings ohne vorher die Löcher absichtlich zu vergrößern. Wir haben das jeweils mit Aquasure und TearAid wieder hinbekommen.
Ich würde den Schlauch zunächst aus der Hülle herausnehmen und den Riß mit Aquasure abdichten und 12-24 Stunden trocknen lassen.  Danach die ganze Stelle mit TearAid überkleben. Bei TearAid gibt es 2 Varianten, Typ B für PVC/Vinyl und Typ A für alle anderen. Mit dem Zeug werden auch Wasserbetten geflickt, das klebt sehr stark. Und wenn der Schlauch in der Hülle ist, dann kann er sich beim Aufpumpen nicht allzu weit ausdehnen, man braucht keine Sorge zu haben, dass die Klebestelle zu weit auseinandergezogen wird. 

Wenn Du ganz sicher sein möchtest, Ersatzschlauch bestellen.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (15. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Wolfgang .. fast richtig 
Ich kenne mich mit kite s aus die haben auch einen Schlauch der komplett verschweißt wird ( bugekeisen)ich dachte das geht bei dem belly Schlauch aus und ging nicht somit bleibt nur kleben und da suche ich den richtigen Kleber .. das Loch war mehr ein riss an der naht so wie du beschrieben hast da wollte ich nicht rum Eiern  ich werde berichten .... danke


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (15. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Hab schon mal geschaut ob ich Ersatz Schläuche bekomme sieht aber auch schlecht aus? Hat da einer einen Tipp ich finde nicht wirklich was und gebe denk ich auf mit dem "Kleber" nicht das ich nacher für 50 Euro Kleber hab und nix hält 
ist ja auch kein Kinderschwimmbecken 

gruß Michi


----------



## dreampike (15. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Siehe meine Tipps, was Besseres findest Du m.E. nicht, es sei denn, Du lässt es professionell schweißen. Kostenpunkt für Aquasure und TearAid ca. 20€, die Aquasure-Tube nach Gebrauch in die Tiefkühltruhe, beim nächsten Loch mit heißem Wasser auftauen und wiederverwenden.
Wolfgang


----------



## racoon (15. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Der Händler der es verkauft hat sicherlich ne Möglichkeit einen Ersatzschlauch zu bestellen.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (15. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*



racoon schrieb:


> Der Händler der es verkauft hat sicherlich ne Möglichkeit einen Ersatzschlauch zu bestellen.


Schöner Tipp 
war meine erstes und da ich nicht wußte ob ich dabei bleib hab ich mir ein gebrauchtes gekauft und das ist jetzt ca. 4 Jahre alt |rolleyes ... ich weiß auch nicht wer der Händler damals war...|wavey:
Michi


----------



## AllroundAlex (15. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> ....ist ein Nachbau vom  Illex
> eine NoName Marke ...




Ich würde mir mal das Illexsortiment ansehen, gucken von welchem Modell deines eine Nachbildung ist und dann nach einem neuen Schlauch suchen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (15. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Alex, ich bin paar Shos durch gegangen und hab echt noch keine Ersatzteile gefunden -null Plan imo. 
|evil: Danke Michi


----------



## AllroundAlex (15. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Ich hab dein Belly ja schon mal in Natura gesehen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre noch, sich einen Ersatzschlauch von einem ähnlichen Belly zu holen. Spontan würde ich ein Fishcat4 oder das Max Float von Ron Thomssen als Ersatzteilspender vorschlagen. 
Musst mal gucken wie das mit der Position des Ventiles passt.


----------



## racoon (16. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Wenn Du das Ding zum Testen hast und jetzt so richtig angefixt bist, spricht doch nichts gegen Umsatz.


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Ich habe mal den Schlauch von 'nem Fishcat für 'nen Kumpel geflickt. Da war auch die Naht gerissen. 0,5 mm PVC-Teichfolie und Weich-PVC Kleber haben einwandfrei gehalten aber die sogenannte "Naht".........|bigeyes









Die riss dann an anderen Stellen immer wieder auf.
Ich würde mich nie und nimmer freiwillig in so'n Seelenverkäufer setzen.#d
Entweder 'nen neuen Schlauch oder das Teil vollständig entsorgen. Dein Arsch sollte es Dir wert sein.


----------



## Waveman (17. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nie und nimmer freiwillig in so'n Seelenverkäufer setzen.#d
> Entweder 'nen neuen Schlauch oder das Teil vollständig entsorgen. Dein Arsch sollte es Dir wert sein.



Das sehe ich genauso!  Im Zweifelsfall wegschmeißen und neu kaufen ggf.  halt noch etwas sparen. ..#c


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (17. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

ich war heute in Kiel zum Fliegenfischen und hab dort im Laden mein Boot gesehen Fischcat2 denk bevor ich lange nach Ersatzteilen suche kauf ich mir ein neues dort  und das Alte bei Ebä rein  
|rolleyes#c#h


----------



## Deep Down (17. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Kleiner Tipp für die Zukunft!

Die Schläuche eines Bellys muss man nicht stramm aufpumpen. Das ist der Kardinalfehler, den viele machen! 
Insbesondere dann, wenn man mal Luft abgelassen hat. 
Wenn man Luft abgelassen hat, die Schläuche beim Aufpumpen in Intervallen langsam wieder aufblasen und "einmassieren", ansonsten kann es passieren, dass Bereiche des Schlauches an der Außenhülle "haften" und andere Bereiche überdehnt werden und einreißen. Das ist dann das typische Schadensbild der eingerissenen Naht!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (19. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Danke... mich wurmt es aber das ich das Material nicht bezwingen kann denk das könnt Ihr nachempfinden ... muss doch irgend ein Kleber geben der das verschweißt ? geht auch nicht um sparen oder so ich weiß leider nicht um was für ein Nachbau es sich handelt und der Verkäufer meldet sich natürlich leider nicht ... aber noch gebe ich nicht auf 
Danke Michi


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (21. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Ja Leute ich hab aufgegeben und nun versucht mal für ein Detour Belly Boot einen Ersatzschlauch zu bekommen die Marke gibt es nicht im Internet...?
Und Ersatzschläuche auch nicht? So etwas hab ich noch nie erlebt
kein Belly Boot Shop bietet so etwas an???

Grad wo es das erste mal Spaß gemacht hat

Danke Michi


----------



## capri2 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Kann dir das hier empfehlen..
 Vulkanisiert und hält Bombe sogar unter Wasser anwendbar!

http://www.pool-chlor-shop.de/poolz...eperatur-set?gclid=CKKt7e_Zn8wCFdYK0wodaZQH1w


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (21. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot "flicken"*

Danke, Schau ich mir mal an !


----------

